# Has anyone used Basalt rock to aquascape?



## Lee Sweeting (10 Jul 2013)

I've just been and collected some basalt rock from a local beck. As far as i have read it's safe for use in an aquarium. I was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with it?


----------



## dafil (14 Aug 2013)

is this basalt


----------



## Lee Sweeting (14 Aug 2013)

It could be? I didn't end up using the stuff i collected. i got a bit paranoid that it might affect my water parameters. Nice tank by the way


----------



## dafil (14 Aug 2013)

thanks
+1dGh  -nothing serious


----------



## Lee Sweeting (14 Aug 2013)

dafil said:


> thanks
> +1dGh -nothing serious


 

Ah! Thats not bad. I may use it next time. I got some loverly pieces.


----------



## Samjpikey (14 Aug 2013)

I have some in my tank , though its in a dsm atm so it's too late to change .
I don't see why it would mess things up . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting (14 Aug 2013)

Samjpikey said:


> I have some in my tank , though its in a dsm atm so it's too late to change .
> I don't see why it would mess things up .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

Hi Sam! Everything i read said that basalt would be fine for aquariums. To be honest i just wasn't a 100% certain that i had basalt. I collected it from a local beck and just wasn't prepared to take the risk. Its a loverly looking rock though, and i'm sure it will look great in your tank. Have you started a journal? I would love to have a look at what you have done.


----------



## Samjpikey (14 Aug 2013)

Yes here is my journal 
Planted jewel 120 liter | UK Aquatic Plant Society

I know that a couple bits of the rock in my tank are indeed basalt ,  the other 3 were from my garden which I do not know what they are , but rocks are rocks and once the plants are fully grown In they become the main feature , for me anyway .  
Cheers 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting (14 Aug 2013)

Looks great Sam. I have checked your journal out before.


----------

